# What's good!



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

HEy guys, I'm from nyc and look forward to posting here. This place seems like a chill spot and hopefully is more useful then other forums.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

whats happining bro, always good to see another NY boarder on here, yea theres some good info on here, and alot of helpful peoples. what mountains you ride


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Stratton for day trips stowe for weekends. I try to stay away from Hunter. YEah I've already spent the morning reading post and will probably be a frequent poster and hopefully help contribute.

HEy guys I also have a question I went into my user cp to get rid of email notifications but I still get em. is there a separate section to change this.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome! Another rider from NYC, awesome.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

YEah on a day like today(95 & humid) all I can think about is riding.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

MQue said:


> Stratton for day trips stowe for weekends. I try to stay away from Hunter. YEah I've already spent the morning reading post and will probably be a frequent poster and hopefully help contribute.
> 
> HEy guys I also have a question I went into my user cp to get rid of email notifications but I still get em. is there a separate section to change this.


what up my brother from another gov'na, stowe all day! i never tried hunter out, VT is just too close 

you'll find this forum is very helpful

check out the 'edit options' and 'list subscriptions' sections of the user cp to control those messages you dont want

lata


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

snoeboarder said:


> what up my brother from another gov'na, stowe all day! i never tried hunter out, VT is just too close
> 
> you'll find this forum is very helpful
> 
> ...


YEah I already tried the option section still does not work.
Man I wish I could go to stowe on a regular basis but it's just waaay to far.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

So do all you nyc'er like jimi's on your donutz?


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

What up fellow NYers..


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> So do all you nyc'er like jimi's on your donutz?


I prefer plane


----------

